# HP5550 won't charge



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Hi

My ipaq 5550 will not charge. I have tried every reset/kickstart option I know. It was one of the ipaqs that needed a battery/power driver update as it did not hold power properly. I don't use it any more so am passing it on but as it is, its a doorstop . I have left it for a week or two in the past and it became comatose, but by resetting it with the power connected, you could get it going. This time it has been powered down for three months. I left it charging for 4 days but from the charge light it is obvious it cannot even draw power.

Is there any way of resuscitating it or is a new battery? I was wondering whether installing the synch software on a spare PC and connecting it, would it wake up?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Does the ipaq power on when its connected to the charger? If so connecting it to a PC it may power on as well as a PC does charge the Ipaq. You don't even need to put sync software for that function. If it does not power on even connected to power I doubt it will connected via PC.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

No, it won't charge at all. I had a similar problem once before but plugged in the charger only using the adapter and hard reset it. It then took a charge but this time no go.

The thing is the reason I fact I never really used it much should indicate the battery isn't dead. I'm stumped.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The LiOn battery will not really like being left totally flat (and they self disccharge a few % per day).

So my bet is on the battery.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

So kiwiguy is a new battery or is there a way of getting it to take a charge?


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I just found the most protracted set of instructions to reset it for reference. 

1. charge on ac only = 8 hrs
2. remove battey, soft reset, reinsert battery
3. charge on ac only = 30 minutes, remove battery, remove power, hard reset then soft reset.
4. charge on ac only = 4 hrs
5. Power off. Soft reset.

I can't remember where the step goes that involves juggling chainsaws while riding a monocycle, but i'll leave that to trial and error.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

It didn't work. The plug in the socket is not even warm. Damn! Searched on google and this thread was the first link......


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If the battery is munted, then it requires a new battery.
I would be checking the battery with a multimeter though, just to satisfy myself that its not the PDA that is munted...


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Ha ha ha. Excellent, kiwiguy! Now thats an answer. I have one in a drawer and have never used it. It never even occured to me. Just one question? How would I apply the multimeter to check the battery?


----------



## Photopilot (Mar 27, 2007)

If your battery is totally dead then the multimeter will not be any good, because there will be nothing to test.

The other possible option is the socket on the bottom of the IPAQ is broken. This has happened to me twice. Does the Ipaq sync when attached to the computer? If not it is probably the connector. In the most recent incident of a broken connector, my cradle was able to recharge the IPAQ but the other USB cable was not.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

And, if you are unsure how to use the multimeter to check if the battery has anything in it (which it probably doesn't) then I would suggest leaving the multimeter in the drawer.

If you used a high current range on the meter and the battery did indeed have a charge, the results could be "unfortunate", as LiOn batteries can cause damage to themselves and anything/anyone in close proximity if shorted out....


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Thats a new avenue stumpedtechy. As I said, I never really used it much so had forgotten that the ipaq never really sat 'snug' in it's cradle. It always seemed to appear forced. In which case I suppose its s-crewed?

Otherwise i wonder if it is worth installing the software on a fresh PC and connecting the power and data connections and see if that gets a result. 

Kiwiguy - "unfortunate" mmm, thanks for that, i'm desperately trying to avoid unfortunate as in my recent {wife+friday night+her glass of red wine+my work laptop} unfortunate....


----------



## jonno (May 12, 2007)

I have just bought my third battery for my 5550.

I am using the ac charger in the car via a 12v to mains converter can bought from halfords.
The type you just plug the three pin household plug into.

All seems well untill on low batter the Ipaq recalibrates the battery.

Then shortly after if I forget to recharge at home I find the batteries wont recharge.
On is completly dead and the Ipaq wont switch on.
The other will switch on but then will not charge past 0% no matter how long its left charging.

Any suggestions on charging or circumventing the recalibration software pleae??


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

If its still under warranty or you have registered it, you could try contacting HP. I had a problem with it not charging when I first bought it and they sent me a box to send it off in, addressed and pre-paid. It came back a week later. They had replaced some hardware that dealt with power management. It was a known problem, and I had already tried a firmware patch they provided. It was not my best gadget buy and I got it when it first came out so paid plenty plenty. You can get free mobiles, with greater capabilities, on a contract now.


----------



## hellsbellsoz (Jun 28, 2007)

I have had the same problem with my hp ipaq 5550...just wont charge, sync and is kapput! Mind you, I have had it new and maybe used it 2-3 times. Purchased 3 new batteries, no good, but, I have been able to work out that the 22 pins where the recharge/sync sockets are bent....so I have worked out I need a new part.

HP Australia advise me that they dont have this part...so on the search I go for one of these. Probably need an arm and leg for the part. 

My alternative was to sent it into HP when its out of warrantly $66 to look at it $75 for parts upwards.

I should of held onto my HP Jornada, but, I upgraded and got a lemon


----------

